# Can I put Normal Bulbs in the exo terra compact light hood?



## bobo1 (Jan 2, 2010)

as title says I am after just buying the exo terra hood for on my tank and just want to add a bit of lighting can I add just normal light bulbs do they work on these hoods instead of the terra ones?
thanks in advance


----------



## metallicaman (Jul 15, 2009)

believe they do but must be 15w or below.


----------



## Aceventura (Dec 5, 2009)

dont exo terra bulbs for hoods go up to 25w


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

Just check the wattage rating.
Do not go over or the hood could melt.


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

Use the low energy bulbs and they're fine, they don't get too hot.


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

stupid thing is they are a ceramic fitting so could actually take quite a high wattage, stupid thing is they put plastic coating and say 26 watt max. i have used a 75 watt in one for last year just melted the plastic a bit



daniel


----------

